# Roggenbrot



## volkerm (2. November 2014)

Ich bin es auch leid#d, das suedliche Weissbrot.
Mit Wohnung und Backofen werde ich mir Roggenbrot mit Sauer selbst backen.
Kennt jemand dafür ein einfaches Rezept?


----------



## shafty262 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Roggenbrot*

Chefkoch bei google eingeben. Super Rezeptedatenbank. Weissbrot ist auch sehr ungesund. Also wenn dieser amerikanische Toast gemeint ist.


----------



## volkerm (2. November 2014)

*AW: Roggenbrot*

Danke, morgen gehe ich auf Mehlsuche. Vermutlich muss ich das importieren#q.


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. November 2014)

*AW: Roggenbrot*

l





volkerma schrieb:


> Danke, morgen gehe ich auf Mehlsuche. Vermutlich muss ich das importieren#q.


#hGanz bestimmt nicht -> Geh zum Bio-Supermarkt, egal wo Du als Weltenbürger vorrangig lebst- das wirds doch irgendwo in Deiner Nähe einen haben?! Sonst z.B. BayWa
Ausserdem:
http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/roggenbrot/Rezepte.htm


----------



## wrdaniel (3. November 2014)

*AW: Roggenbrot*

Ansonsten kann man auch hier mal stöbern, aber hast du ja vielleicht auch schon.

http://www.der-sauerteig.com/phpBB2/intro.php


----------



## Koenigsgambit (3. November 2014)

*AW: Roggenbrot*

Roggenbrot=(spanisch) pan de centeno- centeno=centeio
Vollkornbrot=(spanisch) pan integral= pao integral
Vielleicht - Kleiebrot =pan de salvado = pao farelo? (salvado=farelo)


----------



## Koenigsgambit (3. November 2014)

*AW: Roggenbrot*

Brot in vielen Varianten, auch Roggenbrot

http://www.jumbo.pt/Frontoffice/ContentPages/CatalogSearch.aspx?Q=pao centeio

http://www.aldi.pt/aldi_pao_e_pastelaria_do_nosso_forno_358.html

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/pao-quente-e-pastelaria.htm


----------



## Zufallsfänger (3. November 2014)

*AW: Roggenbrot*

Überleg' mal Eiweißbrot oder -brötchen. Wusste bis vor zwei Wochen noch gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt. Selbst backen: tu' ich mir nie wieder an! Kosten addiert = teurer als fertig gekauft. Leider bin ich seit zwei Wochen erfolglos auf der Suche nach diesen Backwaren hier in Dinslaken. Laut meiner Tochter sind sie in Oberhausen aber erhältlich. Habe jahrelang Fertigbackmischungen zubereitet, waren auch nicht schlecht! Aber wie gesagt, Summa summarum zu teuer. Bin jetzt leider aufm Sprung, heute abend werde ich ein Rezept "Ballaststoffbrot" einscannen und dir persönlich senden. Das Bisschen Weizenmehl kannst du sicher durch Roggenmehl ersetzen

Guten Hunger und Petri

Hannes


----------



## Franky (3. November 2014)

*AW: Roggenbrot*



> Das Bisschen Weizenmehl kannst du sicher durch Roggenmehl ersetzen


Bin kein Spezi, aber hab mal schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Man kann es nicht unbedingt "mal eben so ersetzen..." Weizenmehl dient als "Bindemittel" (Gluten), weshalb es meistens auch mit einem gewissen Anteil in vielen Broten mit enthalten ist. Mir ist ein Mischbrot auch schon zusammengefallen, weil ich das Weizenmehl einfach weggelassen und durch Roggen ersetzt habe! War ******** - ganze Arbeit umsonst und alle Zutaten verballert...  Roggenmehl muss "versäuert" werden (Sauerteigbrot), damit das funktioniert.
Beim Kochen kann man meistens noch Dinge ersetzen, aber beim Backen geht das meistens voll in die Hose!


----------



## Justsu (3. November 2014)

*AW: Roggenbrot*

Hallo volkerma,

ein einfaches Rezept für ein reines Roggenbrot habe ich jetzt nicht auf der Pfanne, ich habe aber schon öfter dieses Paderborner mit 15% Weizenanteil gebacken, ist recht einfach und hat bei mir immer super geklappt:

http://www.petras-brotkasten.de/BrotPaderborner.html

Seit einigen Wochen bin ich etwas tiefer in die Materie des Brotbackens eingestiegen und zwar mit Hilfe dieses Buches:

http://www.brotbackbuch.de

Ein tolles Buch mit vielen super Rezepten (wenigstens ein reines Roggenbrot ist auch dabei, habe ich aber noch nicht gemacht) und gut erklärten "Basics" für ambitionierte Hobbybäcker. Sehr empfehlenswert! 

@Zufallsfänger: Mit dem Brotbacken ist das ein bisschen so wie mit dem Angeln. Wenn man Geld und Mühe sparen will, geht man besser ins Geschäft und kauft sich den Fisch/das Brot! 
Aber wenn man ein von Grund auf selbst gebackenes Brot nur aus "reinen" Zutaten aus dem Ofen zieht und es dann auch noch gelungen ist, dann ist das fast so schön wie einen großen Fisch aus dem Wasser zu ziehen!:m

Beste Grüße
Justsu

P.S.: Anbei noch mein Fang vom Wochenende: ein gut zweipfündiges Körnerbrot!


----------



## volkerm (15. November 2014)

*AW: Roggenbrot*

Danke, Leute!
Für den Moment habe ich erstmal einige Backmischungen mit 50% Roggen gekauft.
Kreativ kann man zwischendurch immer noch werden.


----------

